

Apple’s manufactured scarcity, free publicity, playing for the analysts - nextparadigms
http://armdevices.net/2011/03/12/apples-manufactured-scarcity-free-publicity-playing-for-the-analysts/

======
ZeroGravitas
Even Gruber, who previously dismissed every Android phone with line based
logic:

 _"There will never be an Android phone that people line up for like they did
for Windows 95 — or like they do today, once or twice a year, for major new
products from Apple."_ [1]

and hyped the Verizon iPhone, not on sales, but on its ability to generate
lines:

 _"Is it going to be a lines-around-the-block situation, like the last four
summer iPhone debuts on AT &T? Or is it going to be un-sensational — on the
grounds that the sort of people who’d wait for hours in line to get an iPhone
as soon as possible already have one on AT&T?

I’m going to say it’d be an event. I don’t think the lines would be as long as
they were this summer for the iPhone 4 on AT&T, but I think there are going to
be lines — especially in places where AT&T service is poor, like New York and
San Francisco."_ [2]

seems to have twigged that Apple manufactures these as part of its symbiotic
relationship with the media:

 _"Can’t help but think that pre-orders (such that they’d arrive in customers’
hands tomorrow) weren’t available because Apple wants to see lines outside
Apple Stores around the country."_ [3]

[1] <http://daringfireball.net/2010/12/emotional_rescue>

[2] <http://daringfireball.net/2010/08/n92>

[3] <http://daringfireball.net/linked/2011/03/10/ipad-2>

